# Escape from Tarkov - Standart Edition



## KontanGamer (6. März 2019)

Informationen zum Kauf

http://ebay.us/iBKsQb?cmpnId=5338273189

[FONT=&quot]Ihnen werden die Account Daten über E-Mail oder Ebay zugeschickt innerhalb von 12h. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Account kann alle 2 Wochen zurückgesetzt werden und ist dann wie ein komplett frisch gekauftes Spiel. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sie haben ebenfalls die Möglichkeit mit dem aktuellen Spielstand weiter zu spielen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Da dieses Angebot 40€ kostet ist es ein SCHNÄPPCHEN. Auf der Website bekommen Sie das Spiel für 34.99€ plus die Gebühren die Anfallen. Insgesamt ca. 46€. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]Ich verkaufe den Account aus zeitlichen Gründen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Handlung[/FONT][/FONT]
Das Szenario spielt in der fiktiven Stadt Tarkov, einer Region im Nordwesten von Russland, die im Konflikt eines Konzerns mit der russischen Regierung zum Kriegsgebiet geworden ist. Sie befindet sich in einer Sonderwirtschaftszone zwischen Europa und Russland. Beteiligte Parteien sind die Friedenstruppen der Vereinten Nationen, die Internen Truppen von Russland und die zwei privaten Sicherheits- und Militärunternehmen _United Security_ (USEC) und _Battle Encounter Assault Regiment_ (BEAR). Der Spieler muss aus der Stadt entkommen, indem er für eine der Organisationen arbeitet.[/FONT]
Zur Story sollen Händler-Aufgaben beitragen, mit dem der Spieler durch das Erfüllen von Aufgaben wie Gegenstände sammeln oder Gegner eliminieren Belohnungen erhält und die Geschichte aufdeckt.[SUP][3][/SUP]
Spielprinzip_Escape from Tarkov_ ist ein First-Person-Shooter mit taktischen Elementen, der den Fokus auf ein langes Überleben setzt. Im Spiel lassen sich Charakterverbesserungen durchführen, Handel betreiben (und später im fertigen Spiel Basen errichten) und bilden einen wichtigen Bestandteil des Spiels. So lassen sich Waffen und Ausrüstungen personalisieren und die Fähigkeiten der Helden verbessern, sowie Loot einsammeln und tauschen.[SUP][4][/SUP] Der Spieler wählt dabei aus momentan sieben verschiedenen Händlern aus. In einem Fähigkeiten-Baum kann der Spieler seine erworbenen Perks und Skills einsehen.[SUP][5][/SUP]
In der Spielwelt muss der Spieler dabei sowohl gegen echte Spieler als auch gegen Computergegner mit einer künstlichen Intelligenz kämpfen und zu einem rettenden Ausgang auf der Karte kommen.[SUP][3][/SUP]
Entwicklung und VeröffentlichungAm 28. Dezember 2016 erschien das Spiel erstmals in einer geschlossenen Alpha-Version für ausgewählte Spieler[SUP][1][/SUP] und Anfang 2017 erschien eine erweiterte Alpha-Version des Spiels für Vorbesteller[SUP][6][/SUP]. Am 27. Juli 2017 startete die Closed-Beta des Spiels[SUP][7][/SUP] und für Frühjahr 2018 ist die Open Beta geplant.[SUP][3][/SUP]
Am 12. Februar 2018 wurde bekannt geben, dass das Spiel auch auf Deutsch spielbar sein wird. Dabei sollen die Übersetzungen von der Community kommen. Zuvor ist das Spiel nur auf Englisch und Russisch verfügbar.[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP] Auch weitere Sprachen wie Spanisch und mexikanisches Spanisch, Polnisch, Italienisch, Tschechisch, Slowakisch, Chinesisch, Portugiesisch, brasilianisches Portugiesisch, Türkisch, Koreanisch und Japanisch sind geplant. Über ein Gesten-System lässt sich auch nonverbal in dem Spiel kommunizieren.[SUP][4][/SUP]
Fertiggestellt werden soll das Spiel 2019. Dabei sind mehrere Zusatzinhalte für eine Vorbestellung geplant.[SUP][10][/SUP] Das Spiel soll kostenpflichtig sein und auf Free-to-play und Micropayment verzichten.[SUP][11][/SUP]
RezeptionIn der Beta-Version wurden viele technische Defizite, wie das Auftreten von Lags und die daraus resultierende Beeinträchtigung des Gameplays kritisiert. Grund dafür sei nach Battlestate Games eine falsche Zuweisung von Servern beim Matchmaking.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP]
Der Entwickler selbst gibt an, viel Wert auf Realismus mit viel Einarbeitung und realistischen Spielen zu legen.[SUP][3][/SUP]
AdaptionZu dem Spiel ist eine Buchreihe geplant, die sich Geschichten aus Tarkov widmen soll. Zudem wurde ein Foren-Rollenspiel (Text-Adventure) zum Spiel im offiziellen Forum von _Escape from Tarkov_ veröffentlicht und moderiert.[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP]
Offizielle Website

https://www.escapefromtarkov.com/


----------

